# Best for less than 350?



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I've recently discovered that I can't buy a breech plug for my knight revolution two. Meaning I'm going to need to buy a new gun within the next couple weeks, so i can practice a bit before the hunt. What do you guys think about the CVA or Traditions rifles? I've only had experience with Knight and TC which seem to be out of my price range. 

Thanks in advance.

-Justin


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

tabbyhunter said:


> Hey guys, I've recently discovered that I can't buy a breech plug for my knight revolution two. Meaning I'm going to need to buy a new gun within the next couple weeks, so i can practice a bit before the hunt. What do you guys think about the CVA or Traditions rifles? I've only had experience with Knight and TC which seem to be out of my price range.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Justin


Cva optima


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

CVA is my go to brand of muzzleloaders.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

The CVA Optima is great gun and the price makes it even better.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

I've never shot traditions, but I love the CVA's that I own.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I could also throw out the T/C Impact. They have a nice kit at walmart that is all included. Some may still have a few of the Omega laying around.


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm now actually leaning towards the Impact. However, I am somewhat skeptical because it's just so much cheaper than the rest of the TC guns. Anyone have good or bad experiences with it?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Another vote for Optima, I don't think anything else touches it for the price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

tabbyhunter said:


> Hey guys, I've recently discovered that I can't buy a breech plug for my knight revolution two.


A whole 30 seconds of googling turned up this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BlackPowder...Disc-Needed-/191643178622?hash=item2c9ed2d67e

-DallanC


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Weird! I googled that and Everything I found was discontinued. Thanks &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Without trying to steal the post away, I just have to say something... if you'd posted in the rifle section about a Savage #11 ($400 gun), or in archery about a $350 bow, you'd probably be getting "blasted" right now about what a cheap piece of crap it was...

I don't know inlines to save my rear, so I have no opinion here, I just think it's funny that nobody's saying you need to spend more to get more...

(my sidelock rifle would run you well over $500 if I posted it for sale--which I WILL NOT)


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

I understand the concept of you get what you pay for, but I also know that some company's the logo is the most expensive part of it.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

tabbyhunter said:


> I understand the concept of you get what you pay for, but I also know that some company's the logo is the most expensive part of it.


You're right about that on most of it... again, I don't know squat about inline muzz guns so I'll just stay out of it... (well as far as I can stay out of what I already brought up anyway)


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

IMO, muzzzleloaders are like bows. You can spend more money and get a smokepole that will cover 95% of the situations that you run into or spend less and get a gun that will cover 80% of all situations. 

I used to have a CVA Optima and it was a great gun. I was able to take a nice tasty buck with it. However, I am picky about accuracy and it was important to me to pay more for that next step. That's why I traded in CVA in for a Knight Mountaineer. Since then, I feel like I can cover more situations than I could with the CVA. Was it worth it to pay $300 more? For me, it was, but for others, probably not so much.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have the most expensive TC made, the TC encore endeavor. It was $900 new, I got a STEAL on it so thats why I got it. Even then, had I payed $900, my Mathews ChillR with cheap accessories was still way more.

Why do I say that? Because there is a low end, high end, and average price. Heck a hunting youth bow is 300. About the bottom line adult bow will run you 300 or more. For a rifle? Your bottom of the barrel is about, you guessed it, 300.

For ML, I would say of all the hunting ML out there on the mountain, the average price is 300 or less. Tons of old cva's and Walmart specials on the mountain. So $350 ml is more like someone asking for a $500-$600 rifle or bow.

That's the way I see it. That and us smoke pole guys aren't a*...... ah forget it


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I have the most expensive TC made, the TC encore endeavor. It was $900 new, I got a STEAL on it so thats why I got it. Even then, had I payed $900, my Mathews ChillR with cheap accessories was still way more.
> 
> Why do I say that? Because there is a low end, high end, and average price. Heck a hunting youth bow is 300. About the bottom line adult bow will run you 300 or more. For a rifle? Your bottom of the barrel is about, you guessed it, 300.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

To many people pay for the name on the side. I have the cheapest muzzy you can buy, but i love it. I paid 150 bucks for my CVA wolf about 10 years ago. My household actually has 3 of these guns. Between myself, wife, son, we have killed many deer and elk including 2 L.E. elk hunts (another one this year). Both of those bulls were one shot and done (also only a 245gr bullet and only 100gr of powder as well). I guess you can call my CVA Wolf, a Walmart special, but i will tell you this, I will shot that gun just as accurately as anyone on here with a 900 dollar gun.I have thought about upgrading, and have shot many other brands and styles, but i cannot tell a difference in anything. Im guessing how long the muzzy last, is were i may see the difference in pricing. Now my Tikka T3 riffle! That cost a little more!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Find a quality used gun, make sure you inspect the bore for pitting... but you can find some great deals out there. Bought my boy a used Rem700ML for Christmas last year, thing is a tack driver with my loads.

-DallanC


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm odd when buying a gun or optics. I find the one with the features I want then look for the best price and buy it.
The old saying..Quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten I find true in many things.

Spry


----------

